# Carrier Rooftop A/c



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

I know others have posted about loose bolts on the rooftop unit, so as part of my pre-trip preps I checked the A/C. Sure enough, the bolts were loose. You could turn 3 of them with your fingers. I snugged all 4 of them down, and I swear the unit seems quieter now. Less "hum". I'm suprized we didn't have a roof leak.
If anyone wants to check their bolts, its easy. There are 4 screws holding the plastic grille on. You have to slide the air filters out to see 2 of them. Drop the grille, and the 4 bolts are right there. Snug them down with a 1/2" wrench, probably a good idea to tighten each one just a little at a time, alternating till all are snug.








Fred


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Good tip

I found those bolts loose on ours shortly after we got ours 3 years ago, not quite as loose as yours were but loose enough. I try to check them once a year. Don't want to get them too tight and compress the gasket too much though.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder
So I'll have to double check mine tomorrow why I have the time









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

...one more thing added to the "to do" list.....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great catch









Thanks for the heads up

Thor


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Just cleaned the filters and tightened those bolts. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Very good advice. With all the bouncing and vibration they may indeed loosen up (like everything can!). I'll be checking mine before our next trip.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Reminds me of a motorcycle... everything vibrates loose. On my bikes, I put a drop of Blue Loctite (available at any autoparts store) on every bolt, or I replace the nuts with locknuts when reassembling. I'll check these nuts on ours tonight.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder, Fred.

We use our A/C so little, you really don't even think of things like that. I will add it to our annual check-up list.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

When we brought our new trailer home I noticed that I had loose bolts in the AC. The bolts that hold the power cable in place so it does not move around were on top of the filter inside the unit. It was a pain to remove the filters because they were catching on the bolts. I guess the dealer never checked inside the unit.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Took my A/C vent cover off last year and found mine loose as all get-out. I'd recommend this as a must check for all owners.

Danny


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

DANJOGAVINMO said:


> Took my A/C vent cover off last year and found mine loose as all get-out. I'd recommend this as a must check for all owners.
> 
> Danny
> [snapback]106884[/snapback]​


same here. mine were loose enough to be able to hand tighten at first







, then used the wrench to finish the job.

thanks for the heads up!!

scott


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Checked mine today, and sure enought they were loose. I tighted then up a bit (snug, but not too snug) to avoid future leakage. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Mine were loose too. Checked them the other day.
Remember not to tighten too much as these bolts compress a gasket on the roof side of the unit. Too tight could blow out the gasket and cause a leak.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I knew there was something I had to do a few weeks ago and I had forgot about those bolts. I went out today to check them---and yes they were loose------thanks for the reminder


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

I took the cover off of my ac unit and also found the bolts to be loose. Be careful though, when I reached up to check the bolts I got quite an electrical shock. The ac unit was not on, but the camper was connected to shore power. After cutting the power off I started investigating and found that someone had used too small of a wire nut when the ac was wired during manufacture leaving part of the ungrounded conductor exposed and touching the side of the metal enclosure. Then when I removed the cover and touched the metal bolt I gave it a new path to ground.


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

I found the loose bolts on our A/C the hard way. First trip out and water leaks stained the ceiling panel in three places. Dealer replaced the panel and now checks each new unit sold.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine were loose too. I could turn all the bolts with my fingers!

CHECK YOUR A/C!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Will be checking mine when I pick it up next Thursday.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, so does anybody know what these bad boys should be torqued to?
Maybe we need a video!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> OK, so does anybody know what these bad boys should be torqued to?
> Maybe we need a video!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> ...


There is no torque setting. This link takes you to the Carrier Manual and on page 15 you will find a note that tells you to compress the gasket 60% and that is it but I think finger tight is still a bit loose.

BTW - Even with a high speed connection the manual takes a minute to open so be patient.


----------

